# Toccata by Simon Preston - What do you think about this unpublished organ piece?



## Mr Music (Mar 15, 2009)

I was lsitening to Choral Evensong on BBC Radio 3 on iplayer and was really spellbound by the organ voluntary at the end of the service. It's a fantastic piece. I did some reseach on this piece and discoverd that it is not published and is only in private circulation which is unfortunate. 

Scroll to 52 mins - what do you think?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00n1qjm/Choral_Evensong_07_10_2009/


----------



## Mr Music (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It's more like 53 minutes, and it was wonderful. It sounded a bit like Sorabji. The inner voicing was great, the playing was very articulate, and the chords were rich and tumultuous. Thank you for the reference.


----------



## rogertimms (Oct 16, 2011)

Simon Preston's Toccata (1998) for solo organ is being published shortly by Encore Publications based in the UK.


----------

